# Is this Alien Brains?



## ngian

newbie said:


> Alien brains- the surface gets rippled and wrinkly



Is "alien brains" made of overheating?

I have made also something like alien brains yesterday night after CPOPing for less than 1 hour @ 65ºC (149ºF)











But there are also some light shades inside the center and bottom of the soap and I was wondering what this could be. Is it about non gelled areas? I could see from the top of the mold that the soap was having a gel stage from one side to the other along with the alien brain texture, so I had to put it out of the oven and let it rest outside the house at temperatures of around 0ºC (32ºF - snowy night). After 7 hours I unmold it, cut it and then took those pictures.

*Recipe:* OO-40%(which includes *30% Olive Oil residual*), CO-30%, PO-30%,  Lye Concentration: 30%, Superfat: 4%, Oatmeal flour, salt, sugar, silk

If it is for gel, do the above oils need different times for each to reach gel phase? 

Nikos

Update: I *found this link that answers* the "alien brain" issue...


----------



## Obsidian

I don't think that is from partial gel, looks more like steric streaks to me. I always got that when I used palm oil, especially if I gelled.


----------

